# State of the art- Puerto Rico Convention Center



## paulinapr (Oct 31, 2006)

I would like to share with you guys some images of the new Puerto Rico Convention Center


----------



## paulinapr (Oct 31, 2006)

\


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

nice, very modern shape/design


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

Veyr modern and curvy. It looks huge.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

wow..it should host miss universe next year.,


----------



## Karltj (Nov 21, 2005)

very, very nice, I love it.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

yup very nice design and good combination of glass and stone.


----------



## sinai (May 23, 2006)

Anyone some more information about this building, plans, details,....
I need this for an construction excersise for school

Thx


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

BUILDING OVERVIEW 


Meeting in Puerto Rico will never be the same. The new Puerto Rico Convention Center is the largest in 
the Caribbean and the most technologically advanced throughout both the Caribbean and Latin America.
Boasting 580,000 square feet of total space, the Center can accommodate groups of up to 10,000,
in an ideal setting at the gateway to all the Island has to offer. Yes, we're open!

The new Puerto Rico Convention Center is managed by the experienced and knowledgeable team of SMG. 
Founded in 1977, SMG is the premier convention center management company in the United States, 
having grown to 170 facilities since its inception. These facilities benefit from the company’s depth of 
resources and its unparalleled expertise, leadership, and creative problem-solving. Their successful growth 
has been built on the many partnerships they have developed with their clients — both municipal and 
private. Organizationally, SMG has two separate operating divisions, one for stadiums and arenas and another 
for convention centers, providing the same effective business principles to two distinctively different 
business segments.

For additional information on SMG, please visit www.smgworld.com. You can also click here to learn more about the SMG Management Team at the new Puerto Rico Convention Center.

http://www.prconvention.com/eng/center/25.asp


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

looks very nice


----------



## irving1903 (Nov 25, 2006)

i luv it !


----------

